# What do you do to make your job interesting?



## HermioneG (Jul 1, 2015)

My job is interesting all on its own. The boring parts are the most 'important' so I just do them. Blah. I do like to procrastinate this stuff, and when I feel I have the time to do that I play Toy Blast Saga on my phone. 

Interesting parts of my day today: got called a dirty bitch (not as hot coming from a 7 year old on a Thursday morning as it does from my FWB on Saturday..) I got kicked in the shins a few times, cleaned up piss, and figured out how to motivate a work avoider to read a list of words without distractions.


----------

